# 30-30 shell casing help?



## USAFVET98 (Nov 16, 2008)

I just bought a bag of new 30-30 shells for 7mm tubes. What is the best way to attach the brass tube? One guy uses some type of black epoxy or something. I am going to powder coat them first and then put the tubes in. Let me know..


    Thanks
      Brian


----------



## rherrell (Nov 17, 2008)

I solder mine in before powdercoating. I'm just not a big fan of gluing in the tubes but alot of guys do it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2008)

I too sloder mine in and basically have been following Rick's tutorials in the library here. Very well done. They have helped a whole lot and even got the powdercoating thing down.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 17, 2008)

Both soldering and gluing work.  Each is sufficiently strong to hold the tube when seating the transmission.  Whichever you use is a matter of personal preference and the effort you want to put into it.  I use thick CA glue.  Although a good solder job will create a stronger joint, the extra labor would drive up my prices.  So, in my case, gluing is a necessity, not a virtue.  

If you choose to solder, then solder the tube in before powder-coating.  That way, you won't damage the finish when soldering.

If you choose to glue, powder-coat first.  CA glue does not withstand the heat of the powder coating process.  Use the glue sparingly and keep excess off the finish.

I have heard of people using rubberized CA glue (which is black).  I wouldn't recommend that, as the bond can flex.  You want a rigid joint when pressing the parts together.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 17, 2008)

There are tutorials in the library. I have a couple on my website at http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles

Maybe you will get some ideas.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



USAFVET98 said:


> I just bought a bag of new 30-30 shells for 7mm tubes. What is the best way to attach the brass tube? One guy uses some type of black epoxy or something. I am going to powder coat them first and then put the tubes in. Let me know..
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


----------



## cozee (Nov 25, 2008)

You ask what is the best way to install the tubes. Soldering them in is without a doubt the best way (short of brazing). Even when done with a run of the mill rosin core solder, the joint is nearly indestructible by even the most severe of pen users. I solder tubes in and have done so for a while now. Just cut a short piece of 8mm pencil tubing (Woodturningz) to use as a sleeve for the nib end. Clean and flux all joints and use 60/40 rosin core solder. A propane torch works far better than an iron or gun.

_*CAUTION:*_ If you solder, there will be no expansion of the tube when installing the transmission. This can cause one to damage or destroy the trans unless the inside diameter of the tube is reamed out to compensate for lack of expansion. Nib installation does not pose problems as the fitment is not as close.

If you choose to glue the tubes in after powder coating, make sure you make the effort to keep the powder from getting inside the casing where the tube will be. This can cause an off center/fitment problem unless you redrill the primer end and clean out the neck.


----------



## stevers (Nov 25, 2008)

I would have to agree about soldering the tubes in. I still glue mine and have had a couple come loose when I pressed in the trans or other parts.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian,
I bought a bag of 30-06.. haven't tried the 30-30 yet...I put my tubes in using a method I saw on either this forum or another I frequent... cut a piece of 1/4" shrink tube, I actually prefer to use 5/8" shrink tube.  Just cut about 1/2" or less for the end of the tube that goes into the taper of the casing... you may have to sand slightly to make sure it slips into the casing... I spin mine against the 1" belt sander for about a second.  Then I glue the tube with gorilla glue.  Leave the 7mm tube a little long at both end of the casing and then use a dedicated mill trimmer to cut the tube down flush with the casing... you may have to ream the tubes slightly.  So far haven't had any problems with tubes coming loose or ruining any transmissions.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been making ours using .308 brass.  Is there a benefit to .30-30 that I'm not seeing?


----------

